# Best gasoline additive?



## farmacist (Sep 26, 2013)

I have read a lot about the newer lean running carberators having a lot of problems with clogged jets and sticking floats. What seems to be the best working, additive or treatment to the gas to prevent these problems. I am aware that I should drain the gas and use a good stabilizer but it seems that there MUST be a really good gas additive to prevent these problems. Thanx again, Frank


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I gave up on treated gas for long term (more than 2 months). Stabilizer for short term is fine. For long term I have had excellent results with draining the tank and using tru-fuel.

Drain tank. Fill with tru-fuel and then run for awhile to clear out gasoline in the carburetor.

No issues on more than 15 engines so far and it claims to be good for up to 2 years.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't use any fuel treatment. The engine I put on my snowblower was running a bit lean and causing surging. I took a torch tip file to the main jet and opened it up slightly and that fixed the issue. (This was a brand new engine and not just a dirty carb problem.)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there is seafoam in all my gasoline powered equiptment


----------

